# HHonors Diamond status and relation to HGVC



## splons (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently reached Diamond status with HHonors using the AMEX Surpass card.  Does Diamond status with HHonors have any carry over to HGVC?


----------



## linsj (Jan 8, 2012)

Not when you book the unit through HGVC. Some of the timeshares are available for renting through Hilton hotels, but the benefits are greatly diminished from what you might get as a diamond for a hotel stay, e.g, no free breakfast.


----------



## splons (Jan 8, 2012)

I currently am a HGVC owner and was wondering if diamond status with hhonors increases elite status with HGVC


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 8, 2012)

splons said:


> I currently am a HGVC owner and was wondering if diamond status with hhonors increases elite status with HGVC



(1) Spend $40K or more per year on HHonors Surpass card from AMEX and get Hilton Diamond status. This does nothing to your HGVC ownership status at all. 
(2) Own 32,000 or so HGVC points (directly from HGVC), get Elite Premier status with HGVC and your HHonors is now upgraded to Diamond. 

HHonors Diamond is worth something if you travel so that it requires hotel stays. Elite Premier (I am one of them) with HGVC just have few perks here and there, and is not worth the extra expense of buying so many points at inflated prices from the developer.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 9, 2012)

FWIW, with *all* of the hotel-associated timeshare systems I've looked at, the hotel elite status and and timeshare stays are almost completely separate.

The exceptions I've noticed:

1) With several/most, a sufficiently large developer purchase will get you elite status with the hotel.
2) With Marriott, timeshare stays count towards elite status (for instance, a 7 night stay gives you 7 nights of credit towards elite status).

I haven't seen ANY where having hotel elite status gives you ANY benefits or perks when you stay in a timeshare.


----------



## linsj (Jan 9, 2012)

Diamond benefits from the HHonors site:

At Hilton Grand Vacations:
•Early Check in/Late Check out, upon request, subject to availability [not likely to happen, however]
•Two bottles of water per stay 
•2,000 HHonors bonus points


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 9, 2012)

linsj said:


> Diamond benefits from the HHonors site:
> 
> At Hilton Grand Vacations:
> •Early Check in/Late Check out, upon request, subject to availability [not likely to happen, however]
> ...


That applies to hotel stays, not to stays at HGVC timeshares using HGVC points.

Kurt


----------



## linsj (Jan 9, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> That applies to hotel stays, not to stays at HGVC timeshares using HGVC points.



Exactly. I should have made that clearer.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 9, 2012)

HGVC does not pamper its hotel guests as well as Hampton Inns.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2012)

chensisi said:


> i like it ..post any please..



"Any" what?
If you want a response, you need to explain yourself better.


----------

